# Lib Tech T.Rice C2BTX v.s Lib Tech TRS C2BTX v.s Ride Machete ?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Lib Tech T-Rice 161.5 is basically a wide board. That will be the size for you. However, it's going to ride pretty stiff for your weight and it's already a stiff board. It is a do all board though (except that it's not the best for jibs).

The TRS is out of the question for you. Only their 167 will fit your size 13 and that is way too long for your weight.

The Machete is a great all-around board. It is a higher end medium flex (meaning it is on stiffer side of medium flex spectrum) board. However, bombing down icey steeps isn't its strong suit. It is a great powder board though so if you are bombing down powdery slopes, then it will be great.

The Machete is also the best park board out of the two Lib Techs.

There is a problem though. The smallest wide the Machete comes in is a 157w. You are right at the beginning of the weight scale. Which actually might be good for you since it will flex a little more stiffer for you which equals more stability. Another problem is that depending on your stance angles, you might have a bit more overhang that normal. The Machete is a naturally more narrow board and you have big feet.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Leo said:


> The Lib Tech T-Rice 161.5 is basically a wide board. That will be the size for you. However, it's going to ride pretty stiff for your weight and it's already a stiff board. It is a do all board though (except that it's not the best for jibs).
> 
> The TRS is out of the question for you. Only their 167 will fit your size 13 and that is way too long for your weight.
> 
> ...


Agree with LEO on pretty much all the points. Since I have experience with the '11 T.Rice and non on '11 Machete I'm going to tell you to buy the Lib Tech. I think you will have a blast on it. 
Does MTX play a role in your decision making?


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

Just a quick note - lib tech skunk ape is the wide version of TRS - just picked one up myself though its still a month+ till I can ride it probably


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Chris2347 said:


> Just a quick note - lib tech skunk ape is the wide version of TRS - just picked one up myself though its still a month+ till I can ride it probably


Thanks for that. I keep forgetting that the Skunk Ape is a wide TRS.


----------



## FeelTheBeaT (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm not a fan of the art design on the Skunk Ape. I've ridden on nonwide boards all this time, and never really had a problem with toe drag. But this time, I want to get a wide board so from what you guys are saying, my best option is the Ride Machete 157Wide, is that correct ? The T.Rice 157 or 161.5 wouldn't do it ? Is the rocker/camber combo fun and noticeable compared to regular camber ?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Booo, you're basing a purchase decision on looks... BOOOOOO!!!

In all seriousness though, I really don't understand how you didn't notice any drag with size 13 boots on regular width boards. That's strange. Do you lay down deep carves or ever cut down a steep? That's just odd to me unless you are either rocking a really ducked stance or a straight alpine.

Anyway, out of all the boards I'd say the 157w Machete.

If you think you can do the 157 T-Rice, then go for it. It's a stiffer board and will be really stable at high speeds on groomed or icey runs. It will do really well in powder too. I recommend the 161 for you though. That is the best width for your large boots. It's pretty big for your weight, but you still fall in the range so you're good.

Oh, and the TRICE isn't the best park board. I can't emphasize enough that this board is stiff. 

As for the C2 camber, it's really good. I personally love the C2 hybrid camber. I also like K2's and Ride's various camber profiles. They are all good.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

i dont want to keep beating a deadhorse. but given extracted statements BELOW the T.Rice is still the way to go:

_I am *attracted to the rocker/camber* combo featured on both the lib techs. I'm 6'1, 150pounds, and I *love to bomb down on powder days*, and love to cruise/carve/hit the park on groomed days. What do you guys recommend ?_

for everything else i say go w/ machete. and T.Rice is already wide, i suggest you head to a shop and get it measured and checked out. i doubt the overhang is a problem. you are young and still growing too and either choice should make you a happy boarder


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The T-Rice is a wider board than the rest, but the 157 is not suitable for his size 13 boot. The max recommended is 10.5 for that model. It's 25.8cm at the waist which puts it at around 26 at the inserts. He has a huge 13 boot!

But like I said, if you never experienced any toe drag on normal boards... go for it man. You have been warned plenty of times about it.

As for the bombing powder runs statement, the Machete is fine for that. The only time the Machete has stability issues is when you take it down hardpacked/icey steeps. In powder, the board is just an excellent performer.

The Machete has a very mellow rocker on it too so it isn't like your average rocker.

Another concern of mine was that he stated he rides park. Hands down Machete on this one. It's not even a contest between the Machete and TRice in the park.


----------



## Tailblock (Oct 11, 2010)

Leo said:


> The T-Rice is a wider board than the rest, but the 157 is not suitable for his size 13 boot. The max recommended is 10.5 for that model. It's 25.8cm at the waist which puts it at around 26 at the inserts. He has a huge 13 boot!
> 
> But like I said, if you never experienced any toe drag on normal boards... go for it man. You have been warned plenty of times about it.
> 
> ...


The T Rice is still an aggressive park board. Obviously not for jibs but its definitely made for large features at high speeds.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Leo said:


> The T-Rice is a wider board than the rest, but the 157 is not suitable for his size 13 boot. The max recommended is 10.5 for that model. It's 25.8cm at the waist which puts it at around 26 at the inserts. He has a huge 13 boot!
> 
> But like I said, if you never experienced any toe drag on normal boards... go for it man. You have been warned plenty of times about it.
> 
> ...


Agreed about the park, that is why I said for everything 'else', go w/ the Machete. I'm not entirely convinced about the overhang. If he has never had a problem before, all of a sudden, this wider than before board is going to give him an issue? With duck stance and ~1.x inch overhang on each toe/heel I think it is doable. Since he is 6-1 i'm assuming he's got the widest stance which can buy him a bit more board at that point (i will need to go home and check my board to confirm this assumption).


----------



## Tailblock (Oct 11, 2010)

FeelTheBeaT said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I'm not a fan of the art design on the Skunk Ape. I've ridden on nonwide boards all this time, and never really had a problem with toe drag. But this time, I want to get a wide board so from what you guys are saying, my best option is the Ride Machete 157Wide, is that correct ? The T.Rice 157 or 161.5 wouldn't do it ? Is the rocker/camber combo fun and noticeable compared to regular camber ?


Honestly, i think you would have a lot of fun on the c2btx. And the 161.5 should fit you, but if you're concerned, you could always go to a local shop that carries it and check it out. It really is a sick board (I've tried it out many times since i live really close to the Lib Factory and they have demoes often )


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The 161.5 will definitely fit him. I think he wants the 157 though. That's the iffy size.

And agreed. The C2 BTX is superb.


----------



## FeelTheBeaT (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm basically looking for an all-around board as I do a bit of everything. But I have to admit that I don't hit the park that often, especially on good snow days, I prefer to ride in between trees or nice powdered slopes. I wouldn't mind going for a 161.5 as I have ridden some before. The only issue, it that I don't want the board to be too heavy for my weight. I've had a heavy 161 before and I didn't like it much as I had a hard time ollying on jibs etc. I definitely like the idea of the magnetraction on the Lib Tech and the rocker/camber hybrid. However, would my boot size be ok on a 161.5 T.Rice C2BTX ? Would that be a better pick than a Ride Machete 161 wide ? Thanks for all the replies btw guys. I'm having a hard time deciding, and your input is definitely helping


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Forget about the graphics... The board you need is the 157 Skunk Ape


----------



## unkachabull (Sep 28, 2010)

Leo said:


> The T-Rice is a wider board than the rest, but the 157 is not suitable for his size 13 boot. The max recommended is 10.5 for that model. It's 25.8cm at the waist which puts it at around 26 at the inserts. He has a huge 13 boot!
> 
> But like I said, if you never experienced any toe drag on normal boards... go for it man. You have been warned plenty of times about it.
> 
> ...


Im 6'0" 190lb with a size 12 and im rockin the new t.rice 157... the board is wide and i wont have any problems with toe drag. also it is stiff! great board for the kinda riding i do which is mostly groomers and just little jumps. also im running 12,-12 angles. just my .02. also i have pictures up if any one wants to see the thread. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/31254-2011-lib-tech-t-rice-3.html


----------



## burnedu21 (Oct 19, 2010)

If you don't like the skunk ape graphics get the 158 GNU Rider's Choice Wide. Its very similiar, I actually couldn't tell you the difference. I Ride a 162 Rider's Choice wide and its hands down the best board I have ever ridden in every aspect! As far as I'm concerned there is no downside to the C2btx


----------



## henson (Dec 28, 2010)

hello eveyone,

interesting thread for me because I have narrowed my decision to the exactly same boards, it would be nice if you guys coud help me in my decision.

Sorry for my English as I am from Germany.

I am 6`0 and 180lbs
Boot size 11
I am snowboarding for 14years now and i like to go really aggressive and fast on groomers and powder, but I also like to ride switch and make ground tricks like presses/butters and hit the jumps if I am in the mood for it. I do not go in the park that often, but sometimes it can happen that I want to hit a rail or a box.

Currently I have a Ride Concept TMS 164(08/09)which I like because it is good for speed...but doing some butters is nearly not possible with this board because I find it too stiff.

So I am searching for a new deck, and because I was not able to test some boards I was reading alot of different opinions, and now there are 3 boards left which could be a better pick then my TMS:

Lib Tech T.Rice C2 BTX 161.5
Lib Tech TRS C2 BTX 162 (is the extruded TNT base fast like the sintered ones?)
Ride Machete 162

I would be happy if some of you could give me their opinions in which board would match best for me and my riding!!!!

greetings


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

The other day I had a chance to ride the 2011 T.Rice C2BTX with horsepower. I am 5'11" and about 190 lbs, with a 10.5 boot. The board was a 164.5

I have never ridden a faster board. Ever. This thing is truly ridiculous. There is no speed limit. To add to that, the thing is EXTREMELY stable at those speeds and has edge hold that gives confidence no matter how fast you are going. It is a fairly stiff board though, I am not sure I would use it as a park board (rails and whatnot, if you are stomping big kickers, then it is perfect)

I hated my BTX board last year, it didn't do what I wanted it to, but I think the C2BTX is amazing.

I would definitely consider picking up the T.Rice later in the season.


----------



## Joeyblunts420 (Dec 14, 2010)

I fit my size 13's on a 164.5 T.Rice with no overhang problems. Today was my first day on the board, its fun, very fast holds an edge amazingly even on ice, and really powers out of turns. I will give a full review of my setup this weekend after 2 more days of riding.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Only thing I have to add to the T.Rice's amazing abilities is to combine it with a stiff and responsive binding
I tried it with a soft binding once and it was not the same and really not pushing the board to its true capabilities.


----------



## Joeyblunts420 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rode my T.Rice today at hunter in powder galore, this thing is a joy in the powder it floats so easily and fast just don't try and plow to stop or scrub speed once you get moving haha but it handled piled up powder moguls great.


----------

